# Movie scripts



## j_red (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello everyone, I have a few ideas for movies that I want to start getting together and put into a script.  I have never written a script or really anything for that matter, however, I do have final draft 7 to assist me.

Are there any sites that show the necessities for movie scripts(for example- how many lines to a page, how long or short descriptions should be for a scene, etc.)  

If there is a scene with no lines but then goes to a flashback, is that labeled as two different scenes?  like this..

Prison cell (pow)
          Joe wakes up..and things happen

Flashback
          Walking into the bar Joe immediately saw her, and knew she was  the one. etc...



Anyway any helpful sites with tips/guidelines would help, sorry for rambling, thanks !


----------



## Guitar_chick133 (Oct 22, 2007)

i think you ment POV ( point of view)

I just did, a google search on screenplay writing, I also went to a local recycled book store a bought a couple of books on the subject ( I live in a two college arts town so the books stores here have no limit to those books) although i ouwld suggest just reading those books before you buy them, if at all. I bought a couple that where supose to show you how, but for about 90% of the book they just ramble about themselves and how they decided to write the book.

I'm still pretty new, and still learning, I'm not gonna lie to ya, I'm just sharing with ya what i learned so you don't make the same mistake.


----------



## hourman (Oct 23, 2007)

Those books only confused me, what really helped me was READING scripts. Its the best way to get inspired too, because you can read some TERRRIBLE scripts and want to write like hell.


----------



## j_red (Oct 24, 2007)

Ya, thanks for the replies.  I will go to a book store and take a gander at the books.   but i most most likely wont buy it.  

I was just reading the script from The Departed to get an idea of what they look like and all of that jazz. :O


----------



## Linton Robinson (Oct 24, 2007)

Forget the books.
It's all on the internet. 
The best example of script format is probably the one here:
http://www.oscars.org/nicholl/format_a.txt

Download scripts free from script o rama  .  simply scripts,  script a day  and similar archives.

There are a jillion tutorials on screenwriting on the internet.   Take a look at David Trottier first.

This is a useful link
Screenwriting Articles Resources - Useful links and websites for writers

Format can be echieved by spacing and capitals, but most people us some sort of program to format for them.   Sophocles is a great program, runs on all platforms, is really cheap.   
CELTX is free, I believe, but doesn't work on Windows.   
I use a template for Word...there are lots of free ones around  
here for instance
Script Templates
so you don't need to shell out three hundred bucks for Final Draft until you know whether you are any damn good or not

There are a jillion forums for screenwriting...as you grow into it, you learn where they are and how to use them (and not).

Good luck


----------



## Linton Robinson (Oct 24, 2007)

By the way, you scene is going to looks something like this.

INT. PRISON CAMP CELL -- NIGHT

Joe wakes up, tense and ready for a fight. He sees only other sleeping POW's.  He lays back and closes his eyes.

FLASHBACK -- SWAN LI

EXT.  RICE PADDY -- DAY

Joe lies in a similar position, leaking blood while automatic weapons fire chatters around him.

He is fading fast, sinking into the filthy water.

Suddenly Jim is beside him, grinning as he whips his medic pack around and starts staunching his wound.

END FLASHBACK

INT.  PRISON CAMP CELL -- NIGHT

Joe looks across the room , where Jim sits.   
Jim's eyes opens, he gives the same grin.

                          JIM
Go back to sleep, to turkey.  The Corps likes us well-rested.


----------

